# Starting To Plan



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, we are starting to plan our BIG TRIP for next year. We really don't even know where to start so any help or suggestions would be appreciated.
1. The plan is to go from Chicago to Topsail rally then to California up the coast to see oregon camper then back to Chicago. 
2. The plan is to take about two months.

3. Does anyone have any suggestions as to campgrounds along the way.

4. We are looking at having a hitch welded then a box with gen on the back of the tt. Do we need a gen for the national parks. Mainly we are concerned about the heat in the summer at yellowstone and the redwoods.

we know it is pretty ambitious but those of u who know us know that distance is not a problem. We are also looking forward to meeting some western outbackers along the way.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I personally don't see a big problem with high temps at Yellowstone. It usually cools off very nicely in the evening due to the elevation. You can check their website for generator restrictions. (I never pay attention since we don't have one.)

2 months... Now that sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! That will be some trip!

But you don't say what routes you intend to take. We've made many trips west from central Illinois, and visited many National Parks, etc. along the way to my sister's house, in Idaho, and to Philmont Scout Ranch, in north-eastern New Mexico. As you can see by our "Camping Travels" map in the signature, we've camped in 37 states.

I can tell you that Yellowstone and the Tetons are a must do, if you've never been. Glacier is another super place that we will definately revisit. With any of those places, running your AC will not be necessary, though. We've been there several times and needed HEAT at night, if anything. With Yellowstone/Tetons/Glacier, you are averaging 6000-8000 feet!

But Rocky Mountain NP, Pikes Peak, Arches NP, and Canyonlands NP are also awesome, by way of Colorado and Utah. We still want to hit some more places out west, Grand Canyon, Sequoia, Redwoods, etc. towards the southwest are high on our list right now.

There's a lot to see along the way to your destinations, but for me to make any recommendations, I'd need to know how long you plan to spend on the road and what places you really want to visit. And then, my advice will be tempered by my own experiences. (We usually camp outside the NPs, because they usually don't have many, if any, hookups. But we usually do stay inside Yellowstone - without hookups - because it takes so long to get into and out of the park each day.)

And on your way back home from Oregon, I'd definately recommend stopping off for awhile in Idaho - either Coeur d'Alene area (which would take you on to Glacier NP) or the Sawtooth Wilderness Area/Sun Valley area - is an awesome part of the country.

Just my thinking - and perhaps I can help more specifically if you can tell me more information about your desired travel routes.

Mike


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks sctr, The dw is getting together a list of must do's but so far the redwoods glacier and oregon are a must. We figure to leave topsail, fl after the rally and take about seven weeks. How was it to find spots or is this something we should think about booking soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mike said:


> Thanks sctr, The dw is getting together a list of must do's but so far the redwoods glacier and oregon are a must. We figure to leave topsail, fl after the rally and take about seven weeks. How was it to find spots or is this something we should think about booking soon.


I know you need to book Yellowstone (and Yosemite if you're going there)


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been to Yellowstone/Grand Tetons but that was back in College a few years ago (1975) and I can tell you that you should worry more about heat instead of cool. We were there in July with daytime temps in the 70's and nighttime temps down in the 20's. Had to knock frost off of the tent flap many mornings. We also went to Devil's Tower, the Black Hills and Wall drugstore. Neat places. I have never been on the southern route so don't know about it. If it was a couple years later, I would suggest going to see the new space port in New Mexico, but they are now just building it. Aways could visit Area 51 in Nevada, seems interesting to me. I tried to Google the National Parks to see if generators are allowed but didn't find anything specific in Yellowstone. I know that all of the parks we stayed at did not have any services at all except for a water hydrant and Ma & Pa's. I don't think this has changed much. Also, from what I've heard, most of the spots are not very long, not being updated since the 50's, so best check and try to get reservations if you can.

Have fun, I wish I was going along with you but you know, work, work, work. At least I have some job security with my job. (The same one that Norton had on the Honeymooner's).


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Thanks sctr, The dw is getting together a list of must do's but so far the redwoods glacier and oregon are a must. We figure to leave topsail, fl after the rally and take about seven weeks. How was it to find spots or is this something we should think about booking soon.


I know you need to book Yellowstone (and Yosemite if you're going there)
[/quote]

X2! Yellowstone fills up fast once they start taking reservations for the year - which they have already begun. Norris Campground has a few pull-thru's that would accomodate larger RVs. And Canyon Campground has some longer sites, too. The good thing about Norris and Canyon is that they are situated along the center-line of the Grand Loop road (90 miles around the park), so your travel times each day are from the center of the park will be shorter. If you've never been there, the speed limit is 35 mph in most places, and due to (never ending) construction, wildlife blockades and traffic stopping for photo-ops, your average speed will be less than that. So centrally located is a good thing, if you want to see most of the park.

We stayed at Grant Village campground on our last visit and it was a nice place, with a vast Visitor Center next door, but it is at the SE corner of the park and it took us 1-1/2 hours just to drive to Old Faithful Inn for brunch!

You should send off for tourist information before you go, because there is so much to see and do there. And just like Disney World, you can't do it all in one trip. We've been to Yellowstone three times, for 3-4 days at a time, and still have a list of places to go, trails to hike, and things to see. (Still have yet to spy a wolf or a moose. Saw wolves at Glacier, but not at Yellowstone.)

And when you go to the Tetons, take the boat ride across Jenny Lake and hike up to Inspiration Point and Hidden Falls. It is an awesome way to spend half a day!

If you go to Glacier, take warm clothes. Drive up the "Going to the Sun" road, park at the Visitor's Center at Logan Pass, and take the hike to Hidden Lake. We hiked up there in mid-July and the trail was still 2-3 feet deep in snow! Thank God for the ski-trail markers, or we'd have gotten lost!

The National Parks in the USA are simply awesome. But you gotta get out and hike, if you can, to really experience the parks. Below are a couple photos taken there a few years back.









Here's a shot (at about 7000 ft.) of my DW and DD along the hiking trail to Hidden Lake.









Here's a shot of a mountain goat near the summit overlooking Hidden Lake, at Glacier NP.









The Sawtooth Wilderness Area, near Stanley, Idaho (south-central ID, near Sun Valley)









View from an overlook at Canyonlands NP, near Moab, Utah.

Hope these whet your appetite for hiking!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea!! So glad you're coming out this summer. You'll have a blast seeing all sorts of great American parks/lakes.

Many have given you advise for things to do along the way...which are great. I would also recommend giving the kids a "project" to complete. As I'm really in GeoCaching right now, I'd have them search out plenty of caches along the way and start a cool map of their findings along the way. Sort of a visual journal. Oh...not only do I recommend they find GeoCaches along the way, I would highly recommend they hide some of their own. We've done this with our sons and they love it.

Once you decide on the dates you'll be coming to Oregon, we can chat about places to go. I'm happy to show you some really cool "dry" camping or if you prefer some "full hookups" we have plenty of those as well. Just need to know what you and the family want to see and do. Beaches....National Forrest....Moutains....we have it all.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> ...
> You should send off for tourist information before you go, because there is so much to see and do there. And just like Disney World, you can't do it all in one trip. We've been to Yellowstone three times, for 3-4 days at a time, and still have a list of places to go, trails to hike, and things to see. (Still have yet to spy a wolf or a moose. Saw wolves at Glacier, but not at Yellowstone.)
> 
> And when you go to the Tetons, take the boat ride across Jenny Lake and hike up to Inspiration Point and Hidden Falls. It is an awesome way to spend half a day!
> ...


Definetly go on the Going to the Sun Highway







, but no trailers last I checked, so don't plan on crossing it with the OB.

If you are a wildlife watcher, don't be afraid to ask at Yellowstone or the Tetons. We found Bears(in Yellowstone), and Moose (in the Tetons) with the assistance of Rangers at the visitor's center.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

You can make a Trip East to the Outbackers.com NE Rally, some great History to experience.

We have Michiganers coming east


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Mike-
Sounds like we are making a similar trip.
We are starting out in Northern California and heading to the Topsail rally (across the southern states). Then heading up the Eastern states into Niagra Falls and then back across the northern states.
My DW has done A LOT of research on the places we will be staying. I will get a list of the places we are staying along the southern states to see if any of them would interest you. 
We will also be taking 7-8 weeks to make our journey.

#1 on my list for you to visit in CA would be Yosemite NP. It has got to be one of the most beautiful places to visit. The summer will be warm, but I have never needed to use A/C while there. There are no hookups in Yosemite Valley, but there is water and a dump station.

--Greg


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> You can make a Trip East to the Outbackers.com NE Rally, some great History to experience.
> 
> We have Michiganers coming east


x2 - would love to see you attend!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi mike, 
Let us know which way you are taking to Yellowstone and when you are going to be there. We've got a lot of incredible camping in Wyoming. I can recommend several, just let me know your route. Maybe we can even meet up with you along your way...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses and when the dw gets her list together we will map it out with approx times to be in the big areas. We are looking forward to meeting as many outbackers as we can.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses and when the dw gets her list together we will map it out with approx times to be in the big areas. We are looking forward to meeting as many outbackers as we can.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses and when the dw gets her list together we will map it out with approx times to be in the big areas. We are looking forward to meeting as many outbackers as we can.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses and when the dw gets her list together we will map it out with approx times to be in the big areas. We are looking forward to meeting as many outbackers as we can.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> Hey Mike-
> Sounds like we are making a similar trip.
> We are starting out in Northern California and heading to the Topsail rally (across the southern states). Then heading up the Eastern states into Niagra Falls and then back across the northern states.
> My DW has done A LOT of research on the places we will be staying. I will get a list of the places we are staying along the southern states to see if any of them would interest you.
> ...


I'm with Greg on this one. We had the opportunity several years ago to spend some time out west and of all the spots (Death Valley, Vegas, Grand Canyon, LA, San Fran) Yosemite was the place we'd love to return to.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike-

I checked our itinerary for our stops between CA and Topsail, and here is what DW selected. A few of the places are just a stop-over for the night so may not have much going on in the area. Check them out for possible places for you to visit on your way out...

Calico Ghost Town (Barstow, CA)
Grand Canyon Railway RV (Grand Canyon)
City of Rocks State Park (City of Rocks, NM)
Carlsbad RV Park (Carlsbad Caverns, NM)
South Llano River State Park (Junction, TX)
San Antonio KOA (San Antonio, TX)
Bay Colony RV (houston, TX)
Bayou Segnette State Park (New Orleans, LA)

If you need more ideas in CA, let me know. 
Also, if you want to visit Yosemite, the reservation window for June 15th - July 14th opens up on Feb 15th at 7am PST. Sites fill up VERY fast, so make your reservations on the 15th at www.recreation.gov

Good luck with your planning. It has been "interesting" trying to figure everything out so far in advance!

--Greg


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Watching this thread with interest. The long trip plans encompass some of our thoughts for our trip, which we're hoping to do over a longer time period - our planning has not yet started in earnest though! I'm glad to see some ideas - have fun!

Ali


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

Sounds like a great trip! I'm envious!

On your way across from Florida to California, I would heartily recommend a stop in the Zion/Bryce/Grand Canyon area for a few days. Two years ago for the Zion Regional Rally we stayed at Zion River Resort just outside St. George, Utah. It's a beautiful RV park and the people are fantastic. It does get warm during the day though!

Once you get up into Oregon, maybe we can plan an informal rally in your honor. It's always fun to meet Outbackers from other areas, and I have never seen this PNW Outbackers group shy away from a chance to get together!

Keep us posted on your plans, it sounds like a grand adventure!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

